# My 2014 powerlifting log



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

only just started training again after a couple months off injured and then ill.

bench today

started raw

barx10

barx10

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

140x3

160x1

shirt on - single ply super katana

180x3 - 3 board

220x2 - 3 board

240x1 - 3 board

260x1 - 3 board

changed shirts to metal jack - first time using this shirt

280x1 - 3 board, couldnt even touch the board, this is one hardcore shirt, need to get the arms taken out slightly

left it at that as was worn out and shoulder was starting to hurt

CGBP

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

lat work, shoulder work, tricep work

260x1 - slow but considering not been in shirt for ages its not too bad


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squat day

box squats to start

raw

barx5

60x5

100x5

140x5

briefs on - ace pro

180x3

200x3

220x3

240x1

ssb squats - kept briefs on

107x5

147x5

187x3

207x3

227x2

ssb goodmornings

67x8

87x8

107x5

127x5

seated cable rows 4x10

back extensions

abs

hammer curls


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Not bad numbers after a lay off! Big fcuking numbers actually!

In!


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Cheers mate, aiming for big things this year


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

deadlift day

good session first proper deadlift session in about 3 months

start off raw

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x3

220x1

added single ply super centurion straps down

240x1

260x1

280x1

300x1

block pulls

140x3

180x3

220x3

260x3

300x2

machine rows

bent over row 4x10

shrugs 5x10 finishing on 220

hammer curls

ez bar curls


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Bench last night

Was short on time and my shoulder and tendonitis was playing up bad so didnt do anything special just got a bit of work in

bench

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

140x3

150x2

floor press

60x3

80x3

100x3

strict press

4 light sets of 5, shoulder hurt too much to do more

lat pull downs

tate press

jm press


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squat night last night

raw to start

barx10

barx8

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1

suit on Titan boss suit - straps down

240x2

260x1

300x1

the suited squats were all high, but i was working on getting used to handling heavy weights again and breaking in the new suit.

my squat technique also needs a lot of work

raw SSB box squats

67x5

107x5

147x5

167x3

SSB gm's

5x5

tweaked my lower back on last set so pretty much left it at that

300


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice squatting!

Have you got any comps coming up?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> Nice squatting!
> 
> Have you got any comps coming up?


Will do either GPC midlands comp or BPU south east comp in march, multiply squat, single ply bench and deadlift

then Doing the GBPF southwest in april which will be my last ever GBPF comp as i'll be switching over to multiply completely


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

NickyGlen said:


> hi mate not powerlifter myself im just trying to get past a 220kg deadlift i always do aconventional deadlift do you think that wider leg stance helps lift more weight or just various from person to person?


it may help, its worth adding in as it works some different muscles

I find it works better for me as i can get a better set up then i can conventional

some people are stronger sumo, some are weaker


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Bench night, benching took a while so will do assistance work on Saturday

raw to start

barx10

barx10

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

shirt on, single ply super katana

180x1 - 3board

220x1 - 2board

240x1 - 1 board

260x1 - chest - got about an inch off, need to dial in technique to get the touch

260x1F - couldnt quite touch, lost my line and lost it

240 1 board






260 attempt 1


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Deadlift day

Raw to start

60x5

60x5

100x3

140x3

180x3

220x3

suit on - single ply super centurion - kept straps down

240x2

260x2

280x3 - got carried away was only meant to be 2 resp!

300x1 - failed second, just didn't have another one in the tank

280x3






seated back rows 3x10

seated back rows low grip 3x10

chest supported rows 3x10

shrugs 4x10

ab and bicep work


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

bench last night, not a bad session stayed raw

bench

barx10

barx10

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

3board work

120x3

140x3

160x3

180x3

200x1 PB - went for a second rep but didnt have it






floor press

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x3

140x3

150x2

160x1

165x1 - PB






Lat pull downs

seated cable rows

jm press

elbows out extension

didn't have time for shoulders or chest assistance so will do them tomorrow


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squats last night

box squats to start

barx10

barx5

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x3

briefs on

220x2

240x2

260x2






SSB squats

107x5

147x5

187x3

227x3

247x3






strict press 5x5

lateral raises 3x10

seated bent over raises

face pulls

SSB gm's 5x5


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Strong squatting there mate!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great stuff. What height is that box?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Great stuff. What height is that box?


from memory its somewhere around 12-14inchs, its just about parallel maybe a touch under slightly


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Harry Sacks said:
 

> from memory its somewhere around 12-14inchs, its just about parallel maybe a touch under slightly


I'm a big fan of box squats. Just had the local chippy knock me up a new one last week. It's 15 inches which is a couple of inches below parallel for me. Boy I can feel it


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm a big fan of box squats. Just had the local chippy knock me up a new one last week. It's 15 inches which is a couple of inches below parallel for me. Boy I can feel it


nice my gyms looking at getting an adjustable box, im also a fan of box squats


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Harry Sacks said:


> nice my gyms looking at getting an adjustable box, im also a fan of box squats


I mostly train at home these days. I have a set up out where the garage used to be lol so I'm a bit limited for space. I think I'll get another lower box made up and cover the differences with plates laid on the top. I've got another taller box which I can use for standing jumps.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I mostly train at home these days. I have a set up out where the garage used to be lol so I'm a bit limited for space. I think I'll get another lower box made up and cover the differences with plates laid on the top. I've got another taller box which I can use for standing jumps.


Yeah being able to adjust the height would be handy

some days i'll switch to a high box and use a super wide stance to switch it up a bit


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Deadlifts tonight, decent session

raw to start

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1

suit on - kept straps down

240x1

260x1

300x1

310x1 - PB

320x1F - rushed set up, only got the bar to mid shin






chest supported rows 5x10

back machine rows 3x10

low handle back machine rows 3x10

hammer curls 4x10

ez bar curls 4x10

dumbbell shrugs 4x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Bench night Wednesday. bit of a crappy session, wasn't feeling too great and hurt my left shoulder and tricep on warm ups so didn't push much at all

bench raw to start

barx10

barx10

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

140x3

160x1 - hurt shoulder and tri on this one

shirt on - brand new super katana - went with one a size up - hated it couldn't get it to sit right, so will go back to old one

180x3 - 3board

220x3 - 3board

240x1 - 3 board

260x1 - 3 board - was hurting and lost a lot of power by this point so left it at that

2 board cgbp 3x6

lat pull downs 5x10

seated cable rows 5x10

incline db press

25x10

35x10

45x8

jm press

elbows out extension

will do shoulders tonight as didn't have time


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Wasnt feeling too well so had a few days off

benched last night stayed raw

barx10

barx10

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

140x3

160x3

170x2 - spotter touched bar on second rep... need to remind him how to spot properly.

floor press

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

140x5

160x3

incline db press

25x10

35x10

45x10

strict press

barx10

40x5

60x5

80x4

90x2

jm press 4x8

lateral raise 3x10

seated cable rows 4x10

lat pull downs 4x10

elbows out extensions 3x10

tricep pushdowns 4x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squat last night

raw to start

barx10

barx10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1

suit on

240x1

260x1

300x1

knee wraps on

320x1 - bit high, but heaviest Ive gone in a long time so getting a feel for it again






kept suit on

SSB squats

107x5

147x5

187x5

gm's 5x5

seated cable rows 4x10

bicep work

some tricep work

left it at that as lower back got tweaked


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

deadlift

raw to start

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x2

180x3

220x3

suit on kept straps down

260x3

300x2






seated rows 5x10

bent over rows 5x10

shrugs

100x10

140x10

180x10

220x10

260x8

300x5

hammer curls 5x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Bench last night

barx10

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

shirt on

180x1 - 3board

220x1 - 2board

240x1 - 1 board

260x1 - attemped to chest but set up was off, and miss grooved the whole rep, couldn't touch but press wasn't an issue

240x1 - had a nice groove on this, came up nice and easy






260x1






lat pulldowns

jm press 33x8

elbows out extension 4x10

seated cable rows 4x10

strict press

barx10

40x5

60x5

80x5


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Deadlifts tonight

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x1

suit on - kept straps down

260x1

300x1

320x1 - PB - bar slipped a split second after locking out, so not a comp legal pb but a gym pb.






video paused at 29 seconds shows fully locked out.

chest supported rows

1platex12

2platex12

3platex10

4platex10

5platex10

machine rows 4x10

shrugs

60x10

100x10

140x10

180x10

220x10

260x10

300x5

hammer curls 4x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Bench last night, not a great session as feel like I'm coming down with a cold or something and shoulders were hurting

barx10

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

shirt on

180x1 - 3 board

220x1 - 2 board

240x1 - 1 board

250x1 - attempted to chest but had a **** hand off, one of the side spotters didn't bother to help with handout even though he was told 3 time it was a 3 man hand out. left it at that

strict press

barx5

40x5

60x5

80x3

100x2

lat pull downs 3x10

seated cable rows 3x10

jmpress 3x8

tricep hell 25 reps, 1-5 board 5 reps on each board as one set

incline db 3x10

elbows out extension 3x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

First training session back after being ill for a week and a bit.

Deadlifts

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x1

added suit

260x1

300x1

315x1 - PB






chest supported row

1platex10

2platex10

3platex10

4platex10

5platex10

6platex5

machine rows 4x10

shrugs

60x10

100x10

140x10

180x10

220x8

260x5

hammer curls 4x10

ez bar curls 3x10


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Impressive stuff mate. What weight do you compete at? Will be following this


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Impressive stuff mate. What weight do you compete at? Will be following this


Used to be 105kg, however decided a few months back to move up to the 120's

Will do comp next month in 120kg class, but then im switching feds so will change to 125kg class


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Harry Sacks said:


> Used to be 105kg, however decided a few months back to move up to the 120's
> 
> Will do comp next month in 120kg class, but then im switching feds so will change to 125kg class


 Nice. Was guessing you were a big lad with some of the numbers you are shifting. Going well so far anyway mate, keep it up and good luck


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Nice. Was guessing you were a big lad with some of the numbers you are shifting. Going well so far anyway mate, keep it up and good luck


Cheers buddy


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

bench night

barx10

barx5

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

Shirt on - used a new shirt that's a size bigger, hated it, the fit was horrible

180x1 - 3board

220x1 - 2 board

240x1 - 1 board

250x1 - chest pb - left it at that, rep felt horrible






jm press 5x8

wide grip lat pull downs 4x10

machine rows 3x10

elbows out extensions 4x10

strict press 5x5

rope tricep pull downs 3x10


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not so bad for a 'horrible' rep:thumbup1:


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Not so bad for a 'horrible' rep:thumbup1:


Ha yeah. im way behind where i should be. a few months ago i was playing about with 275-280 easy, till i got injured aiming for around 260-270 at comp next month.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Harry Sacks said:


> Ha yeah. im way behind where i should be. a few months ago i was playing about with 275-280 easy, till i got injured aiming for around 260-270 at comp next month.


You'll get it back. I've had a few setbacks over the years but still make progress eventually. Although it seems to take longer as I get older lol.

Had a dabble with a couple of bench shirts for the first time last year and will be having another go once I've completed the last 3 weeks of my current routine.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You'll get it back. I've had a few setbacks over the years but still make progress eventually. Although it seems to take longer as I get older lol.
> 
> Had a dabble with a couple of bench shirts for the first time last year and will be having another go once I've completed the last 3 weeks of my current routine.


yeah strength has been increasing well lately so wont be long till im back on track

Nice which shirts you playing about with?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Harry Sacks said:


> yeah strength has been increasing well lately so wont be long till im back on track
> 
> Nice which shirts you playing about with?


I was using an Inzer Blast to start with but have a Metal Pro Bencher now which seems to fit much better.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I was using an Inzer Blast to start with but have a Metal Pro Bencher now which seems to fit much better.


the fit makes a huge difference


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Harry Sacks said:


> the fit makes a huge difference


Yes. I've tried quite a few different bits and pieces and find that the metal stuff seems to fit me best. I have the Ace suit and Pro Briefs too.


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Yes. I've tried quite a few different bits and pieces and find that the metal stuff seems to fit me best. I have the Ace suit and Pro Briefs too.


I prefer titan stuff myself

Though i do use metal ace pro briefs which i like, ive got a metal jack shirt too but its a bit too tight on me


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Harry Sacks said:


> I prefer titan stuff myself
> 
> Though i do use metal ace pro briefs which i like, ive got a metal jack shirt too but its a bit too tight on me


I haven't tried much titan stuff tbh, although I'm miles away from being too picky lol. I'll be happy to get the hang of what I've got and take things from there.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

What fed do y'all lift in?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Bataz said:


> What fed do y'all lift in?


Currently GBPF, but doing my last comp with them next month then switching to BPU and GPC


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squat night

barx10

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x1

220x1

suit on -straps down

240x1

260x1

straps up knee wraps on - first time in full kit since last April, wanted to work on hitting depth with opener

300x1 easy squat, depth was close but not quite there






SSB GM's 5x5

seated cable rows

didn't have time for anything else


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Deadlifts tonight

wasn't expecting much as felt worn out and low on energy tonight, haven't eaten enough the last couple days, somehow managed a PB

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x1

suit on

260x1

straps up

300x1

320x1 - PB






chest supported rows 5x10

machine rows 5x10

shrugs 6x10

hammer curls 4x10


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

When is the comp mate?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

RS86 said:


> When is the comp mate?


Sunday 13th April in cheltenham


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Harry Sacks said:


> Sunday 13th April in cheltenham


 Nice one, not long to go then. Best of luck.

You feeling ready for it?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

RS86 said:


> Nice one, not long to go then. Best of luck.
> 
> You feeling ready for it?


Not even close haha

shoulders are hurting today so having an extra couple days rest, will hit squat opener friday, then deadlift and bench openers mon and tues then rest till comp


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Last deadlift session before comp on sunday, just went up to opener

60x5

60x5

100x3

140x2

180x1

220x1

suit on

260x1

straps up

300x1

then did some rows and face pulls and left it at that


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

How did it go in the end?


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

RS86 said:


> How did it go in the end?


forgot to update this will copy and paste from log on another board...


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Competed Sunday at the GBPF Southwest

Didnt have a very good day, had been struggling with eating all week, almost being sick with everything i ate so ended up only weighing in at 115kg, when i had been at 118ish for the last 3 months

Was a really long day too i was in last flight so didnt start lifting till late and think it was close to 8pm by time we finished deadlifting!

Didnt get the lifts i was aiming for, only got 3 good lifts.

Squats

Attempt 1. 280kg - failed on depth

Attempt 2. 280kg - good lift 3 whites

Attempt 3. 290kg - failed on depth, got told it was less then half an inch off






Bench - warm ups felt heavy, back was cramping up so couldnt get a good set up lowered opener

Attempt 1. 240kg - failed

Attempt 2. 240kg - good lift

Attempt 3. Passed






Deadlifts

Attempt 1. 300kg - good lift

Attempt 2. 315kg - failed - didnt set up right barely moved bar

Attempt 3. 315kg - failed got bar just past knees, but by this point had nothing left in tank and back was thrashed






820kg total, 1st place in 120kg class

Will take at least a week off now as had a couple cortisone shots in shoulder yesterday so gonna let shoulder heal up a bit


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Harry Sacks said:


> 820kg total, 1st place in 120kg class


 Well done! Brilliant lifts too, love how you start your post with "didn't have a very good day".


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

First session back since comp

shoulders feeling a lot better but been having issues with neck pain since seeing DR.

also been feeling incredibly tired and lacking energy lately

didnt do much tonight just eased back into it

deadlifts

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x3

220x3

240x1

bench

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

140x5

lat pull downs

chest supported row

Left it at that


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Deadlifts tonight, bit of raw volume work - hated it!

Sumo

60x5

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x5

200x5

200x5

200x5

conventional

160x5

180x5

180x5

seated row 5 sets

chest supported row 3 sets

shrugs 5x8


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

bench night

raw

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x5

140x3

switched to 3 board

150x3

160x3

170x3

180x3

floor press

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

130x5

incline db 2x10

lat pull downs 3x10

seated cable rows 3x10

jm press 3x8

tate press 2x10


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I love JM presses reminds me I need to start doing them again!

Very strong numbers still! I can offer nothing to you other than statements of awe


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

squat night

First time squatting since comp and pulled a muscle or something behind knee so didnt go heavy

caught up on some stuff i didnt have time for in other sessions

barx5

60x5

100x5

140x5

160x3

180x3

200x3

SSB box squats - 6 sets of 3 107kg

SSB GMs - 5 sets of 8

strict press - 4 sets of 10

lateral riases, rear delt raises plate raises 4 sets 10 on

seated cable rows 4 sets 10

tate press 3 sets 8

hammer curls 3 sets 10

ez bar curls 3 sets 8


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

bench night

raw to start

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

140x1

160x1

shirt on

180x3 - 3board

200x3 - 3board

220x3 - 3board

bench felt heavy and shoulder was hurting so left it at that

CGBP 2 board

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

140x5

strict press 5x5

incline db 3x8

lat pulldowns4x10

jm press 3x8

skullcrushers 3x8


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

squat night

raw to start

box squats

barx5

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

briefs on

200x3

220x2

240x1 - left it at that, shoulder was hurting bad by this point

SSB squats

107x5

147x5

187x3

207x3

SSb goodmornings 5x5

lateral raises 3x10

inclined rear delts 3x10

plate raises 2x8 stopped as was aggravating shoulder

seated cable row 3x10

tate press 3x8

GHR 3x8

abs 3x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Deadlifts last night

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x2

220x1

suit on kept straps down

240x1

260x1

280x1

chest supported rows 5x10

seated rows 4x10

GHR 3x6

shrugs 5x5

hammer curls 4x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Knee injury flaired up last night so benched instead of squatting

raw

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x5

120x5

140x5

150x5

160x1

Reverse band

100x5

140x5

180x3

200x1

lat pull downs 5x10 wide

lat pull downs 3x10 close

seated rows 5x10

floor press

60x3

100x3

120x2 - triceps were done by this point

lateral raises 3x10

inclined rear raises 3x10

abs 3x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

First ive been able to get in the gym this week.

decided to bench and try out my new maddog slingshot

barx10

barx10

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

slingshot

180x1

200x1

switched to shirt

200x1 - 3 board

220x1 - 2 board

240x1 - 2 board

incline db

22.5x10

35x10

50x8

lat puldowns 3x10 wide 3x10 close

seated rows 3x10

pin press

100x3

140x3

160x3

180x3

100x12


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squatted tonight, was low on time so just squatted

box squats raw to start using SSB

barx5

67x5

107x5

147x4

167x3

briefs on

187x3

207x3

227x3

SSB squats no box

107x5

147x5

187x5

done


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squat night

SSB box squats

barx6

barx5

67x5

107x5

147x5

167x3

briefs on

187x3

207x3

227x3

247x1

SSB Squats no box

107x5

147x5

187x3

207x3

227x3

SSB GM's 5x3

lateral raises 3x10

inclined rear delts 3x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Deadlifted on monday stayed raw

Sumo

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x5

180x3

220x3

220x3

220x3

conv

180x3

180x3

180x3

tried meadows rows 3x10

chest supported rows 3x10

seated rows 3x10

shrugs 4x8

hammer curls 3x10

ghr 3x8


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

bench night last night

barx10

barx5

60x5

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x1

140x1

160x1

180x1 - PB

shirt on

200x1 - 3 board

220x1 - 2 board

240x1 - 1 board

reverse band bench (raw)

100x5

140x3

160x3

180x3

200x3

lat pull downs 4 sets wide, 3 sets close

ran out of time will do triceps and more back work tomorrow


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Squat night

SSB box squats to start

barx5

67x5

107x5

147x5

briefs on as hip was feeling a bit dodgy

187x3

207x3

227x3

247x2

SSB squats no box

107x5

147x5

187x3

207x3

227x3

247x2

267x1

SSB GM's 4x8

close stance squats with ssb 60x10

GHR 3x8

seated cable rows 3x10

tricep pushdowns 4x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

haven't trained much over the last couple weeks due to starting new job and not being too well

changed my program a bit and added in a new day today to do shoulders and some other bits

strict press

barx10

barx10

40x5

50x5

60x5

65x5

65x5

lateral raises 4x8

inclined rear raises 4x8

shrugs 4x10

incline db press

20x8

30x8

40x8

speed bench all with doubles mini bands

60x3

60x3

60x3

70x3

70x3

70x3

tricep pushdowns 4x10

abs 3x12

overhead squats 3x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

monday 21st - Deadlifts

didnt feel too great so kept didnt push much

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x1

suit on kept straps down

240x1

260x1

280x1

seated row machine 3x10

seated cable rows 3x10

hammer curls 3x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

wednesday 23rd - bench day

used double ply super katana

barx10

barx8

60x5

60x5

100x5

120x3

140x1

160x1

shirt on

180x3 - 3 board

200x3 - 2 board

220x1 - 1 board

240x1 - 1 board

260x1 - 1 board - lost my line on this

lat pull downs 3x10 wide, 3 x10 close

tate press 3x10

pin presses

100x5

140x5

160x3

180x3

200x1


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

friday 25th - squat night

box squats - first time using a power bar in weeks, struggled to get a decent set up

barx5

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x3

160x2

briefs on

180x3

200x3

220x2

240x1

seated cable rows 3x10

45 degree back raises

left it at that was too hot and had no energy


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

shoulder work and some other stuff today

strict press - taking my time with theses as shoulders feel weak a **** since being injured again

barx10

barx10

40x5

50x5

60x5

65x5

70x5

incline db press

20x10

30x8

40x8

speed bench with doubled mini bands

60x3

60x3

60x3

70x3

70x3

70x3

lateral raises 3x10

incline rear delt raises 3x10

over head squats 5x10

shrugs

60x10

100x10

140x10

180x10

220x10

skullchrushers 3x8

tricep pushdowns 4x10

seated cable rows 5x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

todays session

strict press

barx10

barx10

40x5

50x5

60x5

70x5

80x5

incline db press

25x8

35x8

45x8

laterial raises 3 sets 10

incline rear delt raise 3 sets 10

speed bench all sets with doubled mini bands

60x3

60x3

60x3

80x3

80x3

80x3

90x3

90x3

90x3

floor press

60x6

80x6

100x6

120x6

over head squats 3x10

face pulls with band 3x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Todays session

I hate training early but gyms only open 10-1 so have to make do, managed some small pb's though

strict press

barx10

barx10

45x5

55x5

65x5

75x5

85x5 (pb)

incline db

20x8

30x8

40x8

50x8 (pb)

lateral raise 3x10

rear raises on incline bench 3x10

'chaos' bench press (plates hang from bar from bands instead of on bar)first time trying these went up to 17.5kg a side. 8 sets of 10

floor press

60x6

80x6

100x6

120x6

125x6 (pb)

shrugs

60x10

100x10

140x10

180x10

220x10

tricep pushdowns 4x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

have been really bad at updating log, will try to update more often

deadlifts mon 13/10

sumo

60x5

60x5

100x5

140x3

180x2

220x1

suit on - kept straps down

240x1

260x1

280x1

300x1






conv

140 5x3 - normally do this as speed work but hips and lower back were ****ed by this point so just worked on trying to get form better

seated machine row, 5x10

BOR 4x10

hammer curls 4x10


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

bench wed 15/10

barx10

barx8

60x5

80x5

100x3

120x3

140x3

160x3

170x3

180x2 - rep PB






slingshot

180x3

190x3

200x1 - pulled slingshot up too much rep was ****

lat pull dowsn 5x10 wide

lat pull downs 4x10 close

tate press 5x10

skullcrushers 3x15


----------

